# Студийная запись аккордеона



## accordionova (13 Окт 2010)

Друзья встал вопрос о покупке профессионального студийного микрофона для записи аккордеона. На форуме такую тему не нашел, решил открыть.

Мы писали на 2 канала: 1-й - встроенная система в аккордеоне MUSICTECH - MT04. 2-й - микрофон октава 012. 
До него пробовали разные и более дорогие микрофоны, но 012 оказался лучше тем, что в непрофессиональных студийных условиях (неподготовленное помещение для записи) меньше всего снимает комнату, так как он с кардиоидной, диаграммой направленности. В итоге микс с 2-х каналов получается вполне. Но микрофон накрылся . Да и хочется более профессионального звучания при записи. 
Думаю тема для многих будет актуальна. 

Уже есть варианты:
AKG C 391
Beyerdynamic MC 930

Поделитесь опытом коллеги.


----------



## accordionova (14 Окт 2010)

Ну раз никто не скажет по этому поводу, буду делиться информацией, которую узнаю сам:
Скоро буду пробовать АКГ 319, напишу что получается.
Еще нашел англоязычный форум по этой теме:
http://www.gearslutz.com/board/remote-possibilities-acoustic-music-location-reco
rding/5652-recording-accordion.html

Кстати на этом же форуме, только в другой ветке советуют пару 012, так что даже там пишут нашей октавой аккордеончик.

Стал интересен еще один мик.: Audio Technica - At4050


----------



## kep (14 Окт 2010)

accordionova писал:


> Стал интересен еще один мик.: Audio Technica - At4050


Сколько звукрежей - столько мнений  
AT4050 - крупномембранный конденсер, он в принципе может что угодно снять (он еще иронично посоветовал Neumann 87). Но в сочетании с динамическим Beta 57, как он советует - я сомневаюсь. Слишком разный звук.
Я бы скорей попробовал согласованную стереопару мелкомембранников под углом в 90 вплотную друг к другу. Натурально, надо подбирать положение - и по высоте и по расстоянию от инструмента, учитывая что они снимают стороны "навыворот". Есть такой Rode NT4 - он может подойти. А еще я бы сзади микрофонов поставил бы гасящий экран - в неприспособленной студии он задавит плохую акустику, а реверберацию всегда можно добавить.


----------



## oleg45120 (21 Ноя 2010)

Миша, а через какую звуковую карту пишитесь?


----------



## chinyaev (22 Ноя 2010)

Я бы не особо заморачивался над такими вопросами как выбор микрофона. Решающим фактором все равно будет качество игры. Насчет же микрофона я бы посоветовал NADY SCM 1000 - очень качественный микрофон, имеет и кардиодную направленность, и круговую, и восьмерку. Звуковая карта должна быть тоже хорошего качества - по стоимости в районе 7000 руб. Можно RME, M-Audio, E-mu. Так же необходимо к микрофону иметь предусилитель, желательно ламповый. Необходимо помнить, что микрофон имеет фантомное питание +48V. Сразу надо учитывать варианты обработки материала. Я бы посоветовал воспользоваться програмной обработкой. Очень качественные эффекты имеет программа waves. Опять же основная программа для записи. Nuendo, WaveLab, Samplitude - что удобнее. И так далее еще существует множество вопросов, на мой взгляд более важных нежели выбор микрофона. На собственном опыте проверил возможности микрофонов Октава. По сравнению с NADY это нечто убогое.


----------



## accordionova (13 Апр 2011)

Пробовали ламповые Nady - для дома очень плохо. он пишет все, кроме аккордеона (шумы. комнату и т.д.)
http://www.muzoborudovanie.ru/equip/studio/condmics/nadytcm.php

Протестировали мы не мало микрофонов:
Понравилось звучание:
Neumann KM 184 D
Но он не из дешевых. 

У нас карта: RME FF400
До этого были: M-audio 410, TC Electronic Konnekt - все бытовой уровень. сравнивали аудио микс сделанные на этих картах - небо и земля с RME.
Программой пользуемся Logic. До этого долго сидели на Cubase и пользовали waves, но это не лучший вариант работы со звуком. Программные обработки пока не звучат так как железные!, но бывает, что и без них никуда (огромный выбор возможностей).
Выбор микрофона на мой взгляд - это половина успеха в звучании инструмента, после выбора самого инструмента и исполнения конечно же... 
Ну или есть вариант бегать всегда на студию, НО! не вся та студия у нас в стране - СТУДИЯ Да и можно многое делать уже дома...
Всем творческих успехов...


----------

